# Weekly Competition 2014-14



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U F' R F R2 F'
*2. *R2 U2 F R' U R2 F' R2
*3. *F2 R' U' F R2 U' F'
*4. *R2 F' R F2 U F' U2 R2 U'
*5. *U' F' U2 F' R F2 U' R' F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 L' F' R2 F' R' U B U2 R B'
*2. *F2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 U B2 U R' B R U R' B F L' B F
*3. *B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D F2 D R' D B' L' R2 B2 R' D2 L
*4. *B2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 U' B U' L R' F' L2 F' U' B
*5. *L' U2 F2 R B2 L2 F2 L2 R' B2 R' B' F2 U2 B R' D' B D U

*4x4x4*
*1. *L Fw2 Uw F2 Rw2 B' L2 D Uw B2 F' Rw' Uw U2 F2 Uw' Fw Rw R2 D' Rw U2 R U L2 Uw' L R2 F' Rw F2 Rw2 R2 Uw U2 Fw2 D U' L2 Rw2
*2. *F' D' Uw L F2 D U2 B' Rw2 R2 F2 D2 Uw2 F Rw D' Fw2 L Uw' L2 Rw' R2 U L R' D2 R D' Uw2 R' B D U2 Rw' D L R' Uw Rw B'
*3. *B Fw D2 F2 R Uw U F' L2 Uw' R2 B2 L Rw' R U' F2 Uw U2 F Uw2 F R Uw B' Rw' R' Fw2 Uw2 B Fw' F' Rw' R' Fw F L2 D F' Rw
*4. *Fw L' F' L Rw' U2 Fw2 L' Rw2 B F L R2 D2 U L2 B' Rw D2 Fw' D B Rw2 B2 Uw' L2 R' D Fw2 U2 L2 B2 L2 Uw2 U' R U2 Fw' L B2
*5. *U F2 Rw2 Fw U F' L2 R2 Uw2 R' D' Fw2 Rw' R Fw Rw R' Uw' R U L' R' Fw U B2 Rw' B2 Rw' D L' D2 Fw D2 Fw2 F' L' U2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *F2 Lw Uw R2 B' Bw' L' Lw' R2 D' Uw' L' Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 F' Lw' Rw Dw2 Lw U' Fw' Dw' Lw F2 L2 R2 B Lw' D' L Lw D F' D Bw2 Lw' B Lw Rw F' Uw' Rw R' D U' R2 Dw2 U2 Lw Rw D U2 B' F Lw B Rw' Fw2 D'
*2. *B Uw' Rw D2 Uw U R' F' Rw2 R Bw' L Bw L2 D' Fw U2 Rw' Fw' L Lw Dw' Uw2 B Bw Dw2 Lw' B Rw Bw2 Rw2 Dw' Uw L2 Rw D Dw U L' R2 B Bw' F L' D' Bw' R2 B Lw2 Rw Dw' B' Dw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' U' Rw' R D2
*3. *Dw2 Rw2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw2 Rw U' Bw Uw U' Bw F R Fw' Uw2 B' R2 Bw' L' Lw U Fw Dw' B2 Bw2 R2 U' Lw B' U' Bw2 L2 Lw' Dw2 R2 U F2 Lw' Rw B' Uw2 Fw Rw2 U2 F' R Uw2 U' B' Dw' U Fw' L U B Fw2 F2 D2 Dw2
*4. *B' Fw Rw' R D2 Uw Bw Uw' R2 Dw' Uw' Bw' Fw' Rw' D' Dw Lw' F2 Rw' R' F' Uw Bw' L2 B' L Fw2 L Lw2 D2 B Lw2 Rw R2 D Dw Rw2 U' B2 L' Lw2 R U' B L Lw Rw Bw L2 B U L2 D2 Uw' U' Rw Dw Uw U L
*5. *D2 Uw' Lw2 Rw Uw2 B' L' R Uw L R' Uw' U' Rw2 B2 Fw' Uw' B' L2 Bw' R' Bw R2 F' D2 Rw' R' D Uw L2 B Bw' Fw2 F' Uw2 Lw2 U Bw Dw2 Rw2 F2 Lw2 F2 L' Rw' Uw' Bw' Dw' Bw2 U' Lw B' F U' Fw Dw' F' Rw2 Dw R

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' 2D 3F2 L2 2D 3F' F 2D 2B2 R 2D' 2U' B2 D2 U2 2F 2D 3U' U' 2L F2 2L2 3U2 2U2 B' 3F' L 3U 2F' 3U 3R2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 R D' B R' 2F 3R 2R' 3U2 2U' U2 B F2 L 2U U' 3F' D 3U2 3R 3U2 R2 B' 3F' L' D' 2U2 2R' R 2D2 3R2 U' 2L2 B2 2U'
*2. *R 3F2 F2 3R' 2R 3U' L D2 U2 2F 2D F2 D R 3U L2 2R' R2 3F 2R R' 3F 2R' D2 2B L2 R2 D 2F 2L2 2D2 2U' 2R 2B' 2L 3R' 2B2 F2 2U2 2F D' 2F' 3R2 2F' R2 3F R 2F' D 2D2 B' 2L 2U' 3R2 2F 2L 2R' B2 3U2 B 2B2 R D' 2D' 2U2 2R' D' 3F 2F' L2
*3. *2B2 3F2 2R2 D L U2 2F 3U R' 2B' D 3U' 3R' 2B F' D2 B D2 3F F2 3R 3F' L 2B2 D' 2U 2R2 B2 F' 2D F2 L R' F' 2R D 2D' 2B' L' 2D 3U U' 2R R' 3U2 R' 2F 3R2 2R2 2B' 2F' F 3R2 2B' 3F 2L2 2B2 D 2R2 2D' B 2F2 D R 3U B2 3U2 3F2 3U 2F2
*4. *B 3F 2D2 B 2F' L2 B' L2 R2 2U 2R F2 2L B' 2F2 2D2 3R' 2B' 3U 2F' 2D' F2 2L 2B R' F' 2L2 U2 2L' 2B 2U' 3F U' 2L2 2R2 2F 2R2 F2 3R' 3U2 U2 2F2 D2 3U2 3F' L2 2L' 3R 2B2 U R' 3F F 2L' R2 B' 2F 2U' R' 2U2 R2 3F F' 2R' 3F' L' 2F' D2 3U2 2R
*5. *2D' 2U 3F' 2U 2B' 2F2 D 2U F2 3R2 R' U L2 R' U' 3F F2 R 2B D L R 2F 2U2 U2 B' 2B' R' 2D2 2R 2D2 L2 2B2 2U2 L2 2L2 3R2 2D F2 3R2 2F' R' U2 2L' 2F U2 2B2 D2 2U2 2B F2 L' R2 2F2 3R2 2U' 2B2 2F' 2U2 B2 2B2 3R2 2R 2B L' 2B2 2F' 2L' D2 B

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 3U' U' 3B2 3R B 2F' 2D2 3D' 2F2 2U2 U2 3R' 2R2 2B' D' 2B2 2D' 3F2 D 3U' L 2B F2 2U' 2L 2D' 3R' 2F' 2R' 2D' 3B2 2L 2B' 2L B2 3B2 2F2 2D2 2U 2B' 2U2 2B2 2L2 R 2D 3D' 2R2 U2 3L 3D 2L2 3F 3R2 B 2L2 D 2B' 2L 2R 2F2 3R 2B 3L2 2R' R2 3D 3F2 2U2 2L2 2U2 3F' L' F2 R' D 3D' 3L' B 2B' L' D2 2D 2B2 R2 2F F' L2 D' 2U' 2R' 2D L 3R2 3D 3B2 3F' 3R' 3D2 R
*2. *D' 3B' 3F 2R 2D U B2 2L 3D2 2U2 2B2 2D' 2U B' 3L' 3D' 2B2 3R' U2 2F 3D2 3R' R' 3F' 3R2 3U 3B 3F' 3U2 R 3F F' 3R2 D' 2D 2R U' 3F2 2D2 3U' L2 3D2 U B2 3U2 2R 3D 3B' 2D 2F' 2D' 3B' U B2 3R' B' D U 2L2 3D U 2F L2 2R' U' F R 2D B2 U 3F D U' L2 2R' R 2D' F' D 2D 3L 2U2 2R2 R2 3D 3L' 3D 2L2 3L 2U R D2 3U' U' B2 F 2R' D' 2F 3D2
*3. *2U2 3L' 3D 2L' 3D' U2 2R 2F' F' D' 2D 3D2 3U2 F' 2U' F' 2D2 3D2 2B2 2F F' 2U L B' D2 2U' R2 3B 3F' D2 3D' 3U' 3F2 L2 2F2 F' U' 3L' B2 3D' 3L2 D2 2B' 3U U L2 3L D2 3B 2L 2U 3L B 3F D 3D2 U2 L 3L' 2R' 3F2 R 3F' 2F2 2L 3F' D 3U2 U2 2B2 3R 2B' 3F2 U' 2F' D 3F2 3D' 3B D' 2U2 L 3D' 3B2 2D' 3U' 2U 2R 3U 2R 2U' U' B2 3R2 3U U2 B 2U 2F2 2U2
*4. *L 2B2 3D2 3B D' B2 2B' R2 D2 B L 3B2 2U' 3R 3F2 2F F 3U2 2L' 2R 3F2 F2 3D2 2B' 3B' 3F 2F' L' 3R2 2R' 2F' 2D' R' F' L 2R D2 2L R2 3B' 2F F' 2R D' U' 2B2 U 3L 3R' R' 2F2 3D 2R' 3D2 3R 3F' F' 3R D' F 2U' 2F' D2 2L 2D' 2F' L U' 2R2 3U2 3R' R2 2D' 3B 3L2 3F D' 3U 3L' 2R 3B' D2 3U' F R 2D2 B2 F L' 2F' 2D2 3D' L 2L' 3F F U B' 3D' 2U2
*5. *D2 2F' L' B L' D U' B' 2F2 2D2 3L' F U 3B 3R' D' 2B' 3B' 3U' 2L2 2D L2 2L U2 3L2 R2 B R 2F 3L 2B2 2R R' 2B D' 3F2 2F' 3D 3R 3D2 2L 3D' 3U2 B' 2B' 3U2 3L B 3L B' 3F2 R' 2F2 2D' 2R' 2D' L' B F' 3D2 3F 2F' F' D 3L2 D' 3R 2B2 L' 3U' U L 2L' 3L F2 3R' D' 2D' U 2R 3F 2L2 3L' R' 3F' 2D 3F 3U 2F2 F2 D2 2U2 2B2 3U 2R' B' 2B' 2F' 3R2 3U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U' R2 U F' U R' F R2
*2. *U F2 R' U F' R' U2 R F2 U
*3. *F' R U2 R' F' U F2 R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B' U F2 L' B2 L' F' U B2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2
*2. *B' U2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B R U' B D2 R D L R B R2
*3. *B2 U' F2 D F2 U R2 U' L2 R2 D L' F R D' F' R2 F' R D2 U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Fw R F U Rw' B2 Fw' R' D2 F2 L2 F' Uw R B' Fw2 F D' Fw' F2 L' B2 D' U R' D Uw B2 R' D' L R' Fw F L' Rw2 Fw' R Fw
*2. *D L' R' D2 Rw U2 Rw' D' Rw' Uw2 U2 Rw Uw Fw D2 L' B L F Rw B' F2 D2 L' B2 Rw' R2 U L B' Rw2 B2 Uw' U L2 R2 U2 Rw' B2 Rw2
*3. *Uw' Fw' Rw D2 Fw R2 B2 D Uw2 R F' L2 Rw' R' U' R2 Uw' L' Rw2 Fw' F2 L Uw2 R' Fw' Uw' B D' Uw R2 D2 Uw2 B' Fw U2 L' Fw' R2 D2 Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' Fw' F2 L Dw2 Uw B2 Bw' F L' U2 Lw Uw Fw Rw R2 D' Dw2 R Fw2 Lw' D2 L' Fw' F U' F Uw2 Bw2 Fw Lw Rw Dw2 Fw2 D L R' Dw Lw2 Rw' D2 R Dw' U2 Bw Dw R2 Uw' R2 B' Fw Lw' D' Dw U2 F2 Uw' R Bw' F
*2. *D' Rw' B L' Bw Uw2 Lw' Rw U' Fw' U' Lw2 Bw D Uw' R B U2 L' Fw Rw' U' B' F Lw Bw Lw' Bw' Fw' D U F D2 Uw' Bw' Fw' Lw' Rw R' D' F L Dw' Lw' B Uw B' L U Fw Rw Bw' D' B' Bw Fw F' L' B2 Bw
*3. *Bw2 Uw2 L Rw' B F2 Dw B' Bw' R2 D' Dw' Fw2 D Dw2 B F2 R2 Bw' Rw Uw' Fw' D Dw2 B Rw' D2 Uw2 Bw Lw Rw2 Bw' L2 Lw2 Rw' B2 Fw' F' L Lw' Fw' Rw' D' Uw2 B D' Uw U' Lw' Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw Lw R2 F2 D2 F Rw Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R' R B' U 3F 3R' D' 2D 2U' 2F' 2U 2R 3F L D' 2B F' 2D 2B2 F L' 2U2 B U 2R2 2D 3U2 2U B2 2B 3F2 2F' F' L' 2R 3F2 2R D U' 2L 2R' D' 3U' L' 2R U' 2L' B' U2 2L' 2D' 3U U2 B 3F2 2F2 F L' 3R2 2R R B2 3F 2L' 3R2 2R' 2B 2L 3R' U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3B' 3R2 B' 3D2 2R' U2 3B' 3L' 3R' B' 2F' R 2D' 3U2 2U U2 3L' 3R' 2B' F' 3U L F' D U F' 2U U 3R' 2U2 2F 2R' 2D 2L' 3L 3R' 3F' F' R2 3B' D' 3D 3U U 3B2 2L2 D' 3U2 B L2 2R 2D2 2F L 3L2 D2 2L' 2D2 B' 3F2 2L2 2B 3B2 3U B2 3D 3R2 3D' 2F2 2L2 3U2 2B' 2L 3L2 B 3R2 2B 3L2 2D' L' 2F 2R' R2 D2 3D U 3B D2 2D 3U' 2U2 F' 2L' 2D' 3D2 3U2 3R' 2R2 3B2 F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 L2 U2 F R' L' B2 U R' F U D R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U D L2 F2
*2. *L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 R' D' L B' F U' L' D U'
*3. *L2 F2 D2 U2 R' U2 L U2 R F2 U2 B' L' U R2 B' L' R' B' F'
*4. *L F' L' U' R' F2 L B U' F D R2 D R2 F2 D F2 L2 D F2 B2
*5. *B2 R' U2 B2 L F2 R2 D2 L2 R' F' D' U2 L' R U2 B U' L'
*6. *U2 L' R2 F2 R F2 D2 R F2 R D2 U B' F2 D F' R2 B' D' U F
*7. *F2 R2 D L2 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' L2 F D R2 B R U F2 R' B U'
*8. *U L2 D L2 U R2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 F' R B D' L2 F' D2 U R' D'
*9. *D2 R' D2 R' D2 L U2 L' R' F2 R' B' R' F' D F' U' F2 L F' R'
*10. *D' B2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L' F D B' L R2 U2 B D U
*11. *D2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 F' R2 F' R D' F D2 R B L2
*12. *D' L2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' R' U' R D F D2 R B U
*13. *D2 B2 L2 D2 L B2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 D' R D2 B2 F L2 U R U2 F'
*14. *F2 L' B2 D2 B2 L' U2 L' F2 L F' R' D' B L' R' U' F' L2 F2
*15. *U F2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 U' F2 R' F L F U B' F2 D2 U' L2
*16. *F2 R2 U D L' F R' D2 B' R2 B2 U F2 U' D B2 L2 F2 R2 D2
*17. *U2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 L2 B D L' U B' U2 B R' D' U' F
*18. *R' U2 B R' U2 F2 L' U L U2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' D2 R2 L2
*19. *U2 F U2 B' U2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R U' F' R2 U2 L D B2 R' U
*20. *B R2 D2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 F D2 F R B' R D F L2 D R2 U'
*21. *U2 R' D2 L' B2 R D2 R2 B2 R U R F' D U2 B' L' R2 D2 R2
*22. *F B' R D2 R2 L D R2 B' U2 R' D2 L2 B2 L B2 R D2 L D2
*23. *U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 B' L' F2 D' U B2 L2 R' F D2
*24. *B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D' R D B' D R' D' U' R U2 F2
*25. *F D2 L F' U' B' U B D R F L2 F' L2 B U2 F2 B L2 D2 F'
*26. *U F2 L2 R2 D L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L' B2 U' F2 L2 B D U' L2
*27. *R2 D2 B R2 D2 F' D2 B D2 L2 B2 R U' R2 B2 U B' L2 F2 L U'
*28. *F' L2 D2 F D2 F R2 F' L D F' D' U' L2 R2 B' D'
*29. *F2 U B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 L2 D' F' R2 F2 L' B U R D F' D L'
*30. *U2 R F2 R2 L' F' D B U L F2 R2 L2 D L2 D' B2 R2 F2 B2 U2
*31. *U B' D B' L' U' B L F' R D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' D2 R2
*32. *L' U D R D2 B' D' F U F B2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 U
*33. *L2 U B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F U' L' R' D' R' F2 D2 U B' R2
*34. *U2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 B2 F' D' L2 B2 R' B D2 L' B' D2 B2
*35. *R U' R2 B' L2 D' B' R2 U' R' F2 R B2 R2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 B2
*36. *L' U2 L' U2 R U2 L' U2 R' D2 U' B F2 U F R2 D' L F'
*37. *F R B' U' D F' D B' U' D2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 B D2 B
*38. *D2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 R' B F L' U' L D2 F2 L' F2 R'
*39. *U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 D R F' D R' F2 L' U R2 U' F2
*40. *U F2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 U2 F R' F2 D R' U2 F D F2 L'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 B2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 D2 U2 R' U' F R B2 L' D2 F' L2 B2 U'
*2. *L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 R' D' B' R2 U R D2 R F'
*3. *F2 D R2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F' L F' L B2 F D' F2 U'
*4. *U' R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 B' R' U2 L2 F D L2 U' L' B
*5. *U2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F D' B2 L' D2 R B U' B2 L' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F' L2 R2 F R2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 R D2 U2 B' D2 B' U F R' B2
*2. *B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 R D' L U' R B' F2 L U2 L'
*3. *R2 D2 R' F2 L U2 D F R' D2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 L2 F' U2 D2 F
*4. *F2 B2 L' U2 R' F' R2 L B L D B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 B2 D'
*5. *R2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U L2 B U2 L F D2 R' B' D' B2 F2 L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U F2 D2 B2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U F R2 U' R2 D F' L' F L2 B'
*2. *D2 B2 F D2 F2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 U' R D R B' U' B' L' D B2
*3. *U R2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 U F2 U' F' D2 U' L' U B' D2 R2 U2 L'
*4. *B' F2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 D L U2 F' L U2 F U' F' R'
*5. *B L' U D2 B R U2 F' D F B2 L2 U2 R2 L' D2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F U2 L2 B' D L' U' R2 U2 R U' R2 F2 D F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U F' R' F U2 R' F U R'
*3. *D2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 B U2 F D2 F U F' U' L' F' D R2 B2 R' B'
*4. *B' Fw' F2 Uw2 B' Uw2 F Rw2 U' Fw' L2 R B Rw' R U B2 F Rw2 Uw' R Fw D' Uw L B' L' B' F L2 Uw' L' Fw' L' D2 Uw' U2 Rw' D' U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F U2 F' R F2 U2
*3. *L2 D B2 L2 U F2 U L2 F2 U' F' R' U' F L B L2 D U' F'
*4. *B D2 Rw2 B R' D Fw' R2 D' U Fw2 Rw' B' Rw Uw' L' D' L2 Rw R' F' D2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' R' Uw2 Rw R' Fw2 F2 D2 U Rw' F' Uw R' Fw' F R'
*5. *Uw Lw Rw' R2 B2 Fw' D' B' Lw' Bw Dw' U2 R B' Dw F' U' L Rw2 Bw' Lw2 B R2 U' Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Bw F D2 U' B2 Dw2 B2 Dw U2 L' Bw' Dw2 Rw' Fw2 F Lw2 D' L2 Lw' Fw' L2 Rw2 R D Bw L2 U' R' Dw U Bw2 Uw2 U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=4,d=-4 / UdUd u=-2,d=3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=0 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=-2 / ddUU u=-3,d=1 / UdUd u=4,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-3 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=2,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=0 / dUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' B L B' U' R B' L' r u
*2. *U B U R L' U L U r' b
*3. *U' L' B' R' U' B' R' r b' u'
*4. *R L U' R L' U L' U l r' b
*5. *L' R L' R B U' L'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, -3) / (5, -1) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0)
*2. *(1, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 4) / (5, 2) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (3, 2) /
*3. *(0, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 0)
*4. *(3, 2) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -4) / (-4, -2)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (-3, 2)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' U' L' D L R' U L D
*2. *R' D L' R' D' U' L D' R'
*3. *U' R D' R' D' R L' U' D' U'
*4. *R' U' L' D U D' L' U'
*5. *U R D' U' D L' R D U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 2, 2014)

*2x2 : *5.71, 7.51, 5.29, (5.07), 7.01 = *6.00*
*3x3 : *17.61, 16.00, 15.53, (19.76), (15.15) = *16.38*
*4x4 : *51.74 (1:00.41), (51.65), 54.49, 57.58 = *54.60*
*5x5 : *1:52.76, (2:02.47), 1:53.30, (1:45.59), 1:48.21 = *1:51.42*
*6x6 : *(3:14.73), (3:03.48), 3:07.73, 3:03.58, 3:11.85 = *3:07.72*
*2x2 BLD : *48.46, 55.40, 28.89 = *28.89*
*3x3 BLD : *DNF, 2:29.73, 2:29.65 = *2:29.65*
*3x3 OH : *(1:00.91), (31.81), 45.69, 43.87, 57.23 = *48.93*
*MTS : *(45.42), (58.18), 48.91, 46.36, 51.52 = *48.93*
*2-4 relay : 1:26.07*
*2-5 relay : 3:26.73*
*Pyraminx : *7.28, 5.97, 5.21, (8.62), (4.62) = *6.15*
*Square-1 : *44.54, 47.47, 39.52, (49.85), (35.42) = *43.84*
*Skewb : *13.52, (16.08), (9.15), 11.41, 13.62 = *12.85*


----------



## BenjaminW (Apr 3, 2014)

*2x2 :* (7.01), (10.72), 9.45, 9.05, 8.45 * =8.98*
*3x3 :* (28.90), (22.35), 26.55, 24.94, 25.73* =25.74*
*4x4 :* (1:13.94), 1:31.97, (1:51.13), 1:18.66, 1:26.01* =1:26.13*
*5x5 :* (4:16.16), 3:54.48, (3:13.71), 4:02.56, 3:46.76 *= 3:54.60*
*6x6 :* (8:31.54), 7:48.79, 7:12.88, 7:08.76, (6:58.48)* =7:23.48*
*7x7 :* 12:04.10, 12:01.89, (12:39.10), 11:46.60, (11:26.01)* =11:57.53*
*Relay 2-4 : 2:10.01*
*Relay 2-5 : 6:05.07*
*OH :* 1:01.48, 56.69, (1:03.18), 59.61, (56.59)* =59.26*
*Skewb :* (25.36), 22.27, (14.13), 17.80, 22.43 *= 20.83*
*Pyraminx :* 12.71, 12.39, 15.47, (15.02), (11.93) *= 13.37*


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 4, 2014)

*2x2*: 6.98, (8.72), (4.84), 6.74, 7.19 = *6.97*
*3x3*: (17.13), 18.18, 17.42, (19.85), 18.92 = *18.17*
*OH*: (29.09), 32.27, 34.15, (38.32), 30.62 = *32.35*
*Pyraminx*: 9.22, 9.86, 8.81, (11.60), (7.02) = *9.30*
*2BLD:*: 1:49.80+, DNF, 32.26+ = *32.26*
*3BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*Multi BLD*: *1/2* in *23:26.65*. Again...


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 4, 2014)

*2x2x2*: (5.75) (13.74) 8.41 11.51 12.68 = *10.87*
*3x3x3*: 22.15 (18.17) (26.47) 21.49 = *21.40* //Did you see the orange cross on scramble 3?
*4x4x4*: (3:14.38) (1:59.73) 2:00.04 2:02.05 2:10.01 = *2:04.03*


----------



## Dene (Apr 5, 2014)

*3x3:* 12.27, 17.19, (11.93), (17.80), 14.21 = 14.56
*4x4:* 58.66, 59.64, (1:02.95), (56.36), 57.11 = 58.47
*5x5:* (1:29.86), 1:39.06, 1:37.40, 1:40.72, (1:44.32) = 1:39.06
*6x6:* 2:55.25, 3:00.87, (DNF), (2:51.28), 3:06.84 = 3:00.99
*7x7:* 4:22.18, 4:46.29, (4:56.55), (4:13.22), 4:22.02 = 4:30.16
*OH:* 33.60, 28.95, (25.54), (39.52), 29.97 = 30.84
*Megaminx:* 2:07.56, (1:53.96), 1:54.69, (2:12.07), 2:01.78 = 2:01.34


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 5, 2014)

*2x2:* (1.67), 2.95, 2.32, 3.12, (3.28) = *2.80*
*3x3:* 11.79, 8.80, (11.84), (7.05), 10.06 = *10.22*
*3BLD:* 35.99, 1:25.57, DNF(57.53) = *35.99*
*2BLD:* 13.37, 14.20, 23.33 = *13.37*
*OH:* 18.39, 16.69, (15.46), (21.81), 19.49 = *18.19*
*234relay: 1:07.54*


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 5, 2014)

*2x2:* 10.893 (11.018) (10.121) 10.136 10.055 = *10.383*
*3x3:* (36.192) (27.064) 29.238 28.161 27.729 = *28.376*
*4x4:* (2:40.888) 2:28.047 2:18.757 (2:15.029) 2:27.024 = *2:24.069*
*5x5:* 4:42.276 5:03.039 (6:03.766) 5:16.824 (4:13. 617) = *5:00.713* Dang it! So close to sub 5! 
*2x2-4x4 relay: 3:08.789*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 6, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> *3x3x3*: 22.15 (18.17) (26.47) 21.49 = *21.40* //Did you see the orange cross on scramble 3?



Nope
Do scramble 3 on my cube. Nope
Scramble with the standard white top green front. Nope
Realize you only did 4 solves, So I try scramble 4 thinking that that is what you are referring to. Nope
try scramble 4 again in my orientation (yellow top blue front). Nope
Nope


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 7, 2014)

Spoiler: Do you have purple instead of orange?


----------



## Roman (Apr 7, 2014)

6BLD DNF(13:23.42[5:51.39]), guess why


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 7, 2014)

Roman said:


> 6BLD DNF(13:23.42[5:51.39]), guess why


maybe you should use those small internal ear protectors as well.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 8, 2014)

This contest will be open at least until Wednesday as it started late.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 8, 2014)

Mats B: 
Multi: 5/12 = DNF in 59:45

Twelve cubes were too many today. I lost the time while memoing (it took too long)
so I had only ten minutes for solving. Actually tried only eight.


----------



## qaz (Apr 8, 2014)

FMC: *52*


Spoiler



x2 R' D' B' R' L2 U' B' U' B2 L' B' L U' R U R' U R' U R F' U F2 U' F2 U' F U' F R' F' R F' U' F U' F' U2 F y2 R U R' y L2 Uw' L U' L' U L' Uw L2 U'


2-5 Relay: *3:19.30*
3x3 With Feet: 2:17.56, 2:18.83, 2:11.40, (DNF), (2:00.18) = *2:15.93*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 9, 2014)

Results: congrats to mycube, Iggy and qaz

*2x2x2*(28)

 1.91 Lucas Wesche
 2.80 Tao Yu
 2.95 Iggy
 3.09 riley
 3.52 TheDubDubJr
 3.56 Lapinsavant
 3.87 yuxuibbs
 4.34 mycube
 4.46 jaysammey777
 4.56 Natecuber
 4.63 SweetSolver
 4.67 qaz
 4.69 Thekubare
 4.74 bh13
 4.82 dinostef
 5.44 CyanSandwich
 6.00 bacyril
 6.04 giorgi
 6.37 thatkid
 6.54 Regimaster
 6.97 notfeliks
 7.94 LostGent
 8.34 Schmidt
 8.98 BenjaminW
 9.20 cubefanatic
 10.38 Rocky0701
 10.87 MarcelP
 18.31 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(31)

 9.60 Lucas Wesche
 9.98 Lapinsavant
 10.22 Tao Yu
 10.62 riley
 11.87 dinostef
 12.15 Iggy
 12.20 TheDubDubJr
 12.91 mycube
 12.92 yuxuibbs
 12.98 bh13
 13.10 Thekubare
 13.15 sudarshan
 14.17 qaz
 14.33 Natecuber
 14.56 Dene
 15.12 giorgi
 16.38 bacyril
 17.16 jaysammey777
 17.27 CyanSandwich
 18.01 Kenneth Svendson
 18.17 notfeliks
 18.74 Regimaster
 19.44 Mikel
 21.68 MarcelP
 23.71 LostGent
 24.50 Schmidt
 25.57 xchippy
 25.74 BenjaminW
 26.58 cubefanatic
 28.37 Rocky0701
 33.32 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(23)

 36.43 Lucas Wesche
 42.83 Lapinsavant
 46.39 TheDubDubJr
 46.71 riley
 51.09 Iggy
 52.81 mycube
 54.60 bacyril
 56.43 qaz
 57.49 Natecuber
 58.41 dinostef
 58.47 Dene
 59.59 yuxuibbs
 1:02.25 jaysammey777
 1:08.18 Regimaster
 1:18.13 giorgi
 1:19.55 bh13
 1:25.55 BenjaminW
 1:36.30 Schmidt
 1:37.79 Kenneth Svendson
 1:48.05 CyanSandwich
 2:04.03 MarcelP
 2:24.60 Rocky0701
 2:25.18 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:15.77 Lapinsavant
 1:18.62 Lucas Wesche
 1:34.39 mycube
 1:36.41 TheDubDubJr
 1:39.06 Dene
 1:51.05 qaz
 1:51.42 bacyril
 2:01.72 Natecuber
 2:01.86 yuxuibbs
 2:28.75 jaysammey777
 2:32.26 bh13
 3:54.60 BenjaminW
 4:35.45 MatsBergsten
 5:00.71 Rocky0701
 DNF Iggy
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:00.99 Dene
 3:07.72 bacyril
 3:36.05 qaz
 4:29.21 jaysammey777
 7:23.48 BenjaminW
 9:33.33 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:30.16 Dene
 6:11.80 jaysammey777
11:57.53 BenjaminW
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 17.18 yuxuibbs
 18.19 Tao Yu
 18.34 Lapinsavant
 23.24 riley
 24.54 mycube
 25.17 Iggy
 28.24 giorgi
 28.86 bh13
 29.68 Regimaster
 30.65 qaz
 30.84 Dene
 32.35 notfeliks
 37.03 jaysammey777
 37.82 Kenneth Svendson
 48.93 bacyril
 53.62 CyanSandwich
 55.49 Schmidt
 59.26 BenjaminW
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:28.11 Kenneth Svendson
 2:15.93 qaz
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 11.49 Iggy
 13.37 Tao Yu
 14.75 riley
 17.28 Lapinsavant
 19.00 mycube
 22.87 qaz
 25.75 MatsBergsten
 25.87 CyanSandwich
 28.89 bacyril
 32.26 notfeliks
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 35.99 Tao Yu
 39.08 riley
 41.51 Iggy
 46.33 mycube
 1:10.86 qaz
 1:21.29 CyanSandwich
 1:43.23 MatsBergsten
 2:29.65 bacyril
 DNF Lapinsavant
 DNF Mikel
 DNF notfeliks
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 3:17.18 mycube
 7:09.22 CyanSandwich
 7:33.72 MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:29.77 mycube
36:16.50 CyanSandwich
 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Roman
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

15/17 (50:07)  CyanSandwich
15/20 (45:32)  mycube
14/19 (49:36)  Iggy
2/2 ( 1:49)  riley
2/3 ( 7:39)  qaz
1/2 (23:26)  notfeliks
5/12 (59:45)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 48.93 bacyril
 50.63 jaysammey777
 1:05.18 qaz
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 50.94 Lucas Wesche
 54.04 Lapinsavant
 57.24 riley
 1:07.54 Tao Yu
 1:09.93 Iggy
 1:11.21 mycube
 1:18.78 qaz
 1:20.44 yuxuibbs
 1:26.07 bacyril
 1:27.10 jaysammey777
 1:38.52 bh13
 2:10.01 BenjaminW
 2:19.72 CyanSandwich
 3:08.78 Rocky0701
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:26.15 Lapinsavant
 2:54.37 riley
 2:57.53 mycube
 3:19.30 qaz
 3:25.86 yuxuibbs
 3:26.73 bacyril
 3:57.31 jaysammey777
 3:58.35 bh13
 6:05.07 BenjaminW
*Magic*(2)

 1.05 yuxuibbs
 1.98 riley
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.33 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(11)

 7.06 antoineccantin
 10.02 riley
 10.03 yuxuibbs
 11.13 Iggy
 12.11 mycube
 12.85 bacyril
 14.23 qaz
 16.66 jaysammey777
 20.07 dinostef
 20.39 giorgi
 20.83 BenjaminW
*Clock*(7)

 8.19 Perff
 8.79 Natecuber
 10.79 qaz
 14.48 yuxuibbs
 17.70 riley
 19.39 mycube
 26.56 jaysammey777
*Pyraminx*(15)

 4.64 Iggy
 5.96 Regimaster
 6.15 bacyril
 7.36 cubefanatic
 7.54 jaysammey777
 8.25 riley
 8.41 qaz
 8.77 giorgi
 9.14 yuxuibbs
 9.30 notfeliks
 9.32 bh13
 13.37 BenjaminW
 13.67 CyanSandwich
 13.84 Schmidt
 15.29 mycube
*Megaminx*(7)

 55.99 Lucas Wesche
 1:27.24 Iggy
 1:36.85 jaysammey777
 1:52.05 qaz
 1:58.73 mycube
 2:01.34 Dene
 2:19.35 bh13
*Square-1*(6)

 19.40 Iggy
 43.84 bacyril
 45.70 bh13
 55.01 qaz
 59.14 CyanSandwich
 1:13.25 jaysammey777
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

26 mycube
26 jaysammey777
29 Lucas Wesche
30 guusrs
41 bh13
50 CyanSandwich
52 qaz
DNF  okayama

*Contest results*

264 mycube
234 Iggy
220 qaz
193 riley
166 jaysammey777
162 Lapinsavant
157 CyanSandwich
153 bacyril
153 Lucas Wesche
147 yuxuibbs
125 MatsBergsten
124 bh13
123 Tao Yu
96 TheDubDubJr
94 Dene
82 Natecuber
74 giorgi
73 BenjaminW
68 dinostef
68 Regimaster
62 notfeliks
42 Thekubare
39 Kenneth Svendson
37 Schmidt
26 Rocky0701
26 cubefanatic
23 sudarshan
22 MarcelP
20 SweetSolver
19 LostGent
18 Mikel
15 guusrs
12 Roman
12 thatkid
12 antoineccantin
11 okayama
9 Perff
8 xchippy


----------



## Iggy (Apr 9, 2014)

I should really get back to participating in every event...


----------

